# Having problem with Does rejecting Kids after Disbudding



## udderchaos (Mar 29, 2012)

I have had several does this year reject their kids after they have been disbudded. I have tried putting Vanilla on them/her, vicks vapor rub, squirting her milk on their heads. Nothing seems to work, and I am ending up with bottle babies. Has anyone had similar problems? Any suggestions on how to fix this? My vet used to use Feresol on them after disbudding before they took it off the market and we never had this type of problem then.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I have never had the problem but I have heard don't let her smell their heads. Show her their rear end instead because their heads smell burned but their butts don't.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have not had a doe reject her kid yet. 
Do you trim the hair on the head first. I use clippers and shave off as much as possible first. Helps reduce the burnt smell. There still is smell just not as much. 
How long are you leaving the kids with them that she is still not accepting them back?
How long are the kids away from her?
How old are the kids?


----------



## udderchaos (Mar 29, 2012)

I do shave their heads prior to disbudding. The kids are usually gone from mom about 1-2 hours while taken to the vet. One doe I tried for 2 days to get her to take her baby back with no success, I finally tried holding her and letting him nurse but no luck. Another doe just tried to stomp her baby and would have nothing to do with her. And these does are usually some of my best mothers, I have never had this problem before. Most of the kids are Nigerians & Pygmys so they are 2-3 weeks old before their buds are up enough to disbud them. I will try having her smell the back end and see if that helps. I hate to see babies who were so bonded with their moms having to be pulled and put on a bottle, it is not good for them. Too much stress.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's too bad. I've never had that happen either.
I always bring them back to mom butt first, but mine aren't gone for hours either, only a few minutes, and they are also within hearing distance to mom.

Could you try rubbing them all over mom so they smell like her again? It may too late for that now, but maybe next time?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try to put peppermint oil on momma's nose... but be aware... that the peppermint oil ...may irritate the skin ... but... it is very strong in smell.....

Also... other things you may try...
100% AloeVera gel
Blue cote
SPRAY on ALUSHIELD 

Please note: I read all this on the internet and hope it helps...you see.... I do not disbud.... but... I want to try to help.... :hug:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh what about vicks? We use that when we have to trailer stallions together (I think its actually called Deccon or something, but its the same thing).


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well we disbud normally any where from 3 to 5 days old since they are Nubians. My vet office is about a good hour drive one way from the farm. So roughly they are away from mom for about 2.5 to 3 hours (we take bottles with us and that is the first time they try a bottle if they take it after disbudding). We shave, disbud and spray Aluspray on them. When we return home I have never had an issue with mom not taking them back. If you want to try next time if you can to take mom with them that may help.

Also I have never tried it and don't know what's in it but http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Mo ... rmula.html may work?

Sorry and good luck!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've heard (or read) that you can try bringing a strange dog around...may stir their "maternal" instincts if the babies are "threatened"...dog on a leash of course. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is it going? :hug:


----------

